

Pi is Wrong - polymathist
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jG7vhMMXagQ

======
polymathist
If you, like me, struggled through geometry class more than other math
classes, or if you never managed to memorize the relationship between pi and
sin/cos/tan, you should watch this. Personally, I think that tau is far more
intuitive. If I could go back, I would probably use tau for all my
math/physics classes and simply do the conversion tau = 2pi as needed.

Edit: If this interests you check out [http://tauday.com](http://tauday.com)
for more.

